# Help me please with my Android v4.4.2 (KitKat)



## Metoroid0 (Jun 15, 2014)

Here's the thing.. I got LG L70 running Android version 4.4.2 aka KitKat.
I downloaded sonic the Hedgehog apk file + SD card fines, Installed APK and copied SD files on SD card in phone, and after launching the game instead of runing the game it wants do download filef because, it said, there are no files on SD and they must be downloaded.

Now this is not just this game alone orjust games..i also installed *APK installer *so i can more easy install apk files from my card to phone, but the app said that there is no external storage!!! AS IF! I mean i got 16GB SD card in the phone and its working fine!

Please help...and i don't want to root my phone.  


_*

*_


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 15, 2014)

the sd files need to be place in
Android/obb/(copy the folder containing the obb file here)
the folder should be named something along the lines like .com.sega.sonicthehedgehog (or something like that)

and just use es file explorer to browser and install apk's


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 15, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> the sd files need to be place in
> Android/obb/(copy the folder containing the obb file here)
> the folder should be named something along the lines like .com.sega.sonicthehedgehog (or something like that)
> 
> and just use es file explorer to browser and install apk's


 
Yes, that's what i did. That's the reason im writing for help. 

I mean i know, i place in *SD/Android/obb/**.com.sega.sonicthehedgehog*
and i run the game and it said "download files on SD?" but there are files on SD, i just copied them! :/

Oh and also, i installed iGO my way navigation and followed instructions, placd iGO folder on SD root (and yes, i named it iGO, not igo..IgO..igo.. but iGO) and when i run aplication it said there are no files on SD...funny yes?  ...well no..
I dont get it...it drives me crazy!


----------



## captain_corona (Jun 15, 2014)

Or just pay for the game.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Jun 15, 2014)

I have had this happen before and have noticed that sometimes it reads as:

SD = Phone memory
ExtSD = SD Card memory

meaning if it dont load or cant find files on SD card then copy over to the same Android/obb folder on Phone memoy using a File Manager and it should load properly.........


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jun 15, 2014)

captain_corona said:


> Or just pay for the game.


Who would do that?


Metoroid0 said:


> Here's the thing.. I got LG L70 running Android
> Please help...and i don't want to root my phone.


 
Try using astro file manager to install the apk instead.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 15, 2014)

Try using astro file manager to install the apk instead.[/quote]

What's the difference? i mean i can install APK files normally with LG's default file manager.

So you think APK is the problem?

It's strange you know..i also installed Winamp and when i go to settings to set default music folder, i couldnt find SD, just internal memory..BUT (plot twist) I can play all of my music from SD  isn't that funny..it can see music from entire phone and SD memory, but it cant see SD when i want to set up default music folder (i dont want to have games sound effects in winamp library)

Well, you get the point..its strange...

Also, i have Avast scanning apps before installation and before running...i hope that is not the problem..?

EDIT: i also hawe installer Xplore file manager (nokia nostalgia ) its a good file manager, but strange thing is, i cant see SD card using xplore o.O

Now i will try astro


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 15, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> I have had this happen before and have noticed that sometimes it reads as:
> 
> SD = Phone memory
> ExtSD = SD Card memory
> ...


 
Should?

Yeah, i did that, but same thing is happening :/


----------



## PityOnU (Jun 15, 2014)

Metoroid0 said:


> Should?
> 
> Yeah, i did that, but same thing is happening :/


 
1. The most recent versions of Android made some pretty big changes regarding security restrictions placed on external storage devices and how apps access content on them. If the apps you are using are old version (if they are hacked/pirated versions they likely are), they may not contain the code changes to work well with the latest OS.

2. Hacked Android apps are a huge security vulnerability. Also, from my own brief experience messing with them, ~60% of the hacked apps out there have some sort of broken functionality. Do yourself a favor and spend the $4.00 for the game/app you want. If it doesn't work or you don't like it, uninstall it within 15 minutes for a no questions asked, automatic refund.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah, when i try to copy files with astro it said "cant write to sd"


----------



## Mario92 (Jun 15, 2014)

I hate when people pirate android games. That's why we only have stupid free games that are designed to make you want to spend money to play games faster instead of actually enjoying them 
It's also like xmas all the time for people making those cracked versions as they can inject almost anything in there and people will happily download them. 

Just buy the thing. It's 2 fucking euros!


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 15, 2014)

I fucking don't want to buy game! And stop bossing me around what should i do. And i also didn't asked for people to lecture me what should i do, i wanted for help on issue. And that's still not the point. Even if i DO buy the game it will install files (500Mb +-) on internal memory instead on SD card and i have 400Mb free, so that's definitely NOT an option. From series of reasons i want to place files on sd card and don't want to buy the game.

But the main reason being I don't want to!
So that was off-topic.

I do enjoy games, cracked or not. But that doesn't mater, i'm still looking for help on the issue.


_P.S. You mus be working for Google or Sega. _


----------



## The_Dragons_Mast (Jun 15, 2014)

Well your internal storage is the sd from your phone point of view so unless you place the sd files in the internal memory the game won't see them.

There are multiple ways to deal with that like switching the 2 or making a link between files in the real sd card & the internal memory but they all require rooting from what I know.


----------



## ilman (Jun 15, 2014)

Android is very picky about installation files. You can use an app called Directory Bind to bind a obb from your external SD to your internal one. That way you save internal storage space.

And, seriously, if you can spend 200 euros+ for a phone, you should be able to spend 2 euros for an app. You can use PayPal on Google Play now, you know.

Edit: Forgot to mention that Directory Bind requires root.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 15, 2014)

android kit kat has write to sd card disabled, all current file browser apps are broken on 4.4.2 and up, it's the reason i'm still on jellybean, i think there is a fix on the android store to write to sd card but it's not stable, you can try it anyway.


----------



## Mario92 (Jun 15, 2014)

Metoroid0 said:


> _P.S. You mus be working for Google or Sega. _


 
No. I just want back to Symbian era where even if there wasn't much games they were still games. R.I.P. Reset Generation <3 
I would really like to see more actual games with android as we have enough horsepower and support and that's why I'm ready to pay for that. Problem is nobody else is and all I see is games that cost 1€ going free model as nobody wants to pay that 1€ which then makes everyone gun shy as why pay for game when it's going to be free eventually or you can pirate it. Then we have iOS ideology with games that devs seem to try optimizing them to every single device instead of giving graphical options to user. Total and complete mess that keeps getting messier and spilling to other platforms as well. For those reasons iOS seems to get games much earlier or exclusively compared to android. 

That 2€ also gives you automatic updates and less risk to infect your phone with anything nasty. With consoles and PC I can get the idea someone may not have tens of euros to spend on singe game but when pirating 2€ title things start to get simply silly and greedy. 

You did mention about internal storage? Galaxy Note had that as well where all applications data were put there in tiny space while 32gb SD card was basically empty. Don't know who designed that behaviour but putting games files manually to SD definitly doesn't help. 
Samsung phones software has gotten laggy pile of garbage anyway so I got Nexus with enough internal storage. I would imagine symlinking would work but I guess that needs root. I guess that's what Directory Bind that ilman mentioned does.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 15, 2014)

ilman said:


> Android is very picky about installation files. You can use an app called Directory Bind to bind a obb from your external SD to your internal one. That way you save internal storage space.
> 
> And, seriously, if you can spend 200 euros+ for a phone, you should be able to spend 2 euros for an app. You can use PayPal on Google Play now, you know.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention that Directory Bind requires root.


 
Seriously, stop saying i should buy a game, cause i wont buy the game.. Ok? ..Ok! It's not just about the game.

And i wont forget directory bind, that's damn useful information! Thank you. 

The reason im against rooting (for now) is that i dont know if i can unroot it, since this model is new and i couldnt find any rooting method (easy one) that can also unroot. My older cell (Alcater OT990) was easily rooted and unrooted with one click method, so my warranty was not woided...untill i installed custon firmware 

And also, i want to find some alternative method so i dontneed to root. But many aplications are acting weird and its anoying. for example i noticed that app called Quick Pick cant delete files. I must go to file manager so i can delete them.. oh and astro file manager and es file explorer cant copy some content from one place of sd to other (like sonic racing transformed obb files, from my custom folder to obb SD folder) KitKat is all screwed up! I mean its great and secure, but as i remember android started as open and free platform, and now it has become iPhone....

Anyhow... strange things are happeing to my phone..its like it's haunted with spirits from the netherworld..or should i say google-world.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Jun 15, 2014)

Maybe last resort u can factory reset and reinstall the apks and file manager see if helps things out

If not ur outta luck  im using my Galaxy S3 with 4.4.2 Rom and have done whut i mentioned earlier to get Games & Apps with data folders working...


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 17, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> Maybe last resort u can factory reset and reinstall the apks and file manager see if helps things out
> 
> If not ur outta luck  im using my Galaxy S3 with 4.4.2 Rom and have done whut i mentioned earlier to get Games & Apps with data folders working...


 
So are they working now? I mean can you copy game files in ogg folder on SD so when you run the game it wont ask for SD files?


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 17, 2014)

One question... so for example, i put obb files in android folder, and install apk, but when i start aplication it cant find sd files, on internal or external memory...what could that be?


----------



## John_Scott (Aug 27, 2014)

I have the same problem on the same phone, but i would like to install GTA San Andreas. If i buy the game on Google Play, i can't download, because the phone internal storage only 1Gb, but the game is 4Gb+, so for me, the warez is the only way to play. Maybe, if the game working fone, i buy too, but first, make it working...

*EDIT:*
After i bought the game, this error message shows up:


----------



## dolo1992 (Sep 18, 2014)

I get the same message .it makes me so mad because i have my phone rooted paid for link2sd pro directory bind pro gta vice city and can't get anything to make this game work


----------

